# Brinkmann electric heating element



## bill evans (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello! I'm trying to track down a replacement heating element for a Brinkmann electric smoker, basic model, #810-7080.  Brinkmann's parts site shows the element as out of stock, and I had no luck on Amazon either - anyone know of another source?
Thanks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 28, 2016)

It may be hard to come up with. I believe Brinkman went belly up a year or so ago.


----------



## bill evans (Aug 28, 2016)

Yeah, just had a chat with a rep. on the site: Brinkmann did go out of business a year ago -- they bought Brinkmann's parts supply, but no elements left. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## gary s (Sep 2, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a nice day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

